# [risolto] informazione emerge -vp

## polslinux

```
(chroot) stivanin-desktop linux / # emerge -vp xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6  USE="hal ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -tslib" 0 kB
```

le USE che sono li indicate sia normali sia tolte...le devo mettere anche nel make.conf prima di emergere?Last edited by polslinux on Thu Apr 22, 2010 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

credo che tu abbia le idee un po' confuse riguardo alle use flags. quelle sono praticamente le flag con cui verrebbe compilato xorg-server al momento, se ricopi le stesse cose in make.conf non cambia assolutamente nulla

----------

## polslinux

Aaaaaaah ok!

Penso mi dicesse come configurare il make.conf  :Smile: 

Grazie mille comunque, molto gentile a rispondermi sempre!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

